
Ask HN: What was your first full-time job? - mrleiter
...and what do you do now?<p>It would be interesting to see where our community started their career, how diverse we are and if we stayed in one field of work or had major career changes.
======
ukaric
Good one, my first full-time job was a Junior Position at a software
development company. Got there quite enthusiastic but soon was disillusioned
by the treatment stuck there for some time, it was miserable until I got an
offer to swap jobs and now I am at new company doing the same job but only
with much more supportive people around me which personally matters to me more
than the pay.

Tho I am thankful for the bad experience I learned a lot about many different
non job related things there.

------
walshemj
UK straight from school (high school) Research Assistant at the world leading
hydrodynamics research organisation on the Mathematical Modelling and Nuclear
group.

